# BG no longer selling retail...



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but i just spoke with a rep from partsexpress
And they said that bg is no longer going to be selling retail. They have already sold most of their stock and after that, it looks like your only way to purchase will be to buy them from bg, on a forum or ebay. 

Just a heads up. ..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BG as Bohlender Graebener?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Sorry, i wrote that in a hurry. Yes, bohlender graebener. I also should have been more specific that they are no longer selling raw drivers retail. I'm sure their full speaker sets can be purchased through an authorized dealer.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

It seems they don't doing well


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Is it the big ones only or all of them?


----------

